# Alright you experts. Rack of Lamb, it's dead and cold. Any tips?



## flyboy2 (Sep 29, 2012)

The rack has 8 ribs. I think I would like it cooked to med. with a sweet finish on the outside. I use a pellet digital smoker. Talk to me.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 29, 2012)

You could have your smoker heated and smoking at about 150 deg.... then add the rack for 1-2 hours... then into a 500 deg oven for 15 min to brown the outside.... kind of a reverse sear.... or onto the grill at 5-700 deg....  This all depends on the thickness of the meat of course....  foil and rest for 30+ minutes...   About the glaze.... I do not know.... *Chef JimmyJ* would be the go to guy there.... For wood, pecan, apple or Pitmaster"s Choice would be my choices....

Dave


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 29, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Rack+of+Lamb


----------



## flyboy2 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help.


----------

